# Ist mein PC für den Bildschirm zu schwach?



## Hiveclub (19. März 2015)

*Ist mein PC für den Bildschirm zu schwach?*

Hallo

Ich habe einen PC und habe mir jetzt einen neuen Bildschirm bestellt. Gerne will ich wissen, ob mein PC diesen high end Bildschirm überhaupt die angeforderte Leistung erbringen kann.

Bildschirm = Benq XL2420G
Mein PC = NVIDIA Geforce GTX 745, Intel Core i5-4460 CPU @ 3.20 Ghz, RAM 8.00 GB

Ich spiel CS GO und habe momentan laut ingame Anzeige um die 200-220 fps.

Werde ich den Bildschirm voll ausnutzen können?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2015)

Was hattest du denn vorher für einen Bildschirm? Es ist so: der hat halt FullHd, 1920x1080 Pixel. Wenn Dein alter Monitor nur zB 1280x768 hatte, dann ist das etwas weniger als die Hälfte an Pixeln - der Leistungsverlust ist aber nicht linear, d.h. wenn du vorher zB 150 FPS hattest, wirst Du danach nicht nur die Hälfte haben - aber 1/3 weniger könnte es schon sein.


----------



## Hiveclub (19. März 2015)

Ein Dell Ultrasharp (60 Herz)  1920x1200 in Windows und ingame hab ich 1280 x 960


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2015)

Dann wird das Spiel sogar schneller laufen als vorher, weil die Grafikkarte jetzt ja WENIGER Pixel zu berechnen hat. 

Der neue Monitor ist aber auch verdammt teuer, auch wegen dieses GSyncs - ich glaub nicht, dass der sein Geld wert ist.... bzw. für nen Spielefan wäre es sicher sinnvoller gewesen, sich nen 144HZ-Monitor für 300€ zu holen und dafür mal die olle GTX 745 zu wechseln


----------



## Hiveclub (19. März 2015)

Ich könnte die Bestellung noch kostenlos stornieren, da ich sie erst heute gemacht habe. Wollte mir eigentlich den XL2420Z holen, der einiges günstiger ist, aber der ist hier in der Schweiz von niemandem lieferbar. Genau das dachte ich mir eben auch, dass ich das Gsync für CS GO nicht brauche (hab nichtmal eine Ahnung was GSync ist )?

Ich hab ein Dell Alienware X51 PC aber das ist ein ganz kleines Gehäuse, kann ich da eine neue Grafikkarte reinbauen? Sind da nicht alle Karten sonst zu gross?

Übrigens die Auflösung die ich im eigentlichen Spiel brauche ist entscheidend oder? also nicht die die ich in der Windows Anzeige habe?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2015)

GSync macht das Bild NOCH "smoother", es soll minimale Störungen, das Tearing, noch weiter verringern - aber das funktioniert halt nur mit Nvidia-Karten UND kostet ne Menge extra, kann gut sein, dass nur dieses Feature nochmal 150-200€ ausmacht. Dabei ist es echt nur eine "Luxusverbesserung". 

Wegen des Gehäuses: da musst du mal schauen, wie viel Platz da drin wäre. es gibt zB von der neuen GTX 960 (um die 200-220€) einige sehr kurze Modelle. AMD bietet zwar etwas mehr Leistung fürs Geld, aber die Technik ist etwas älter, verbraucht mehr Strom und wird daher wärmer, so dass die Kühler etwas größer sind, da wird es schwieriger mit kurzen Karten. Und auch was das Netzteil angeht würde daher eine der sparsamen GTX 960 eher noch zum PC passen.

Allerdings wäre so eine Karte NUR wegen CS GO auch viel zu viel - nur wenn du auch gern mal andere, aufwendigere Spiele gut spielen möchtest, wäre ne stärkere Karte wirklich sinnvoll. 


Für die reine FPS-Performance ist nur die Auflösung wichtig, mit der das Game läuft. Es gibt ja auch einige "Pro"-Gamer, die sogar eher mit kleinerer Auflösung PLUS niedrige Detailstufe spielen, weil der Vorteil von "mehr FPS" in deren Augen größer ist als der Vorteil, durch mehr Auflösung auch mehr Details zu sehen.


----------



## Hiveclub (19. März 2015)

also ich spiele halt mit allem auf Low, Qualität echt am wenigstens, keine Schatten etc etc. Das ding ist nur, dass ich eine 144 herz refresh rate haben will, da ich momentan mit 60 spiele.

ich spiele nur CS GO und das auf minimalen Settings.Also wenn ich mir einen 144 herz Screen hole, kann mein System diese refreh rate jetzt so wie ich spiele ausnutzen?


----------



## Chemenu (19. März 2015)

Hiveclub schrieb:


> Ein Dell Ultrasharp (60 Herz)  1920x1200 in Windows und ingame hab ich 1280 x 960



Anscheinend ist Dir ja nur die Bildwiederholrate wichtig, oder? 
Wenn Dir die 60Hz nicht reichen wäre ein 144Hz Monitor schon die richtige Konsequenz. Allerdings würde ich dann auch auf diese überteuerten G-Sync Modelle verzichten.
Die haben ja nur Vorteile wenn der PC die 144 fps nicht schafft. Das scheint bei Dir aber kein Problem zu sein wenn Du eh keine höhere Auflösung im Spiel wählen möchtest.
Ist Dir aber hoffentlich klar dass das Bild wesentlich besser wäre wenn Du die native Auflösung des Monitors verwendest (also 1920x1200 bzw. 1920x1080), da der Monitor das Bild sonst skalieren muss?



Hiveclub schrieb:


> also ich spiele halt mit allem auf Low, Qualität  echt am wenigstens, keine Schatten etc etc. Das ding ist nur, dass ich  eine 144 herz refresh rate haben will, da ich momentan mit 60 spiele.
> 
> ich spiele nur CS GO und das auf minimalen Settings.Also wenn ich mir  einen 144 herz Screen hole, kann mein System diese refreh rate jetzt so  wie ich spiele ausnutzen?



OK, alles klar. Scheiß auf den G-Sync Monitor und hol Dir stattdessen einen möglichst günstigsten 144Hz Monitor. 
Da Dir die Bildqualität eh wurst ist wäre jeder Euro mehr einfach Geldverschwendung. ^^


----------



## Hiveclub (19. März 2015)

Wenn ich ingame auf die 1920x1200 mache wie in der Anzeige, habe ich nur noch 110 fps. Ich brauche doch mindestens 144 fps um auch von der 144 herz refresh rate was zu haben oder?

und handkehrum bringen mir bei einem 60 herz Monitor alles fps über 60 nichts?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2015)

Hiveclub schrieb:


> Wenn ich ingame auf die 1920x1200 mache wie in der Anzeige, habe ich nur noch 110 fps. Ich brauche doch mindestens 144 fps um auch von der 144 herz refresh rate was zu haben oder??


  Nein, du hast auch bei weniger als 144 FPS einen Effekt - das Bild wird insgesamt ruhiger, und wenn man auf Egoshooter-Vorteil-Feinheiten aus ist, bringt es ebenfalls trotzdem noch was. 

Beispiel: Du hast 120FPS und 60Hz. Der Monitor zeigt Dir alle 1/60 Sekunde ein neues Bild, bei 120 FPS ist aber alle 1/120 Sekunde schon ein neues Bild da - d.h. in den 1/60 Sekunden, bis am Monitor ein neues Bild gezeigt wird, hat die Grafikkarte schon 2 Bilder berechnet - d.h. das erste der beiden Bilder in dieser Phase wirst Du gar nicht sehen. Bei 120Hz würdest Du das "fehlende" Bild aber sehen, weil da auch alle 1/120 Sekunden ein neues Bild sehen kannst.  Bei 144Hz erst recht - klar wäre es noch besser, wenn du auch 144 oder mehr FPS hättest, aber trotzdem wirst du das ein oder andere Bild mehr und somit auch früher sehen als bei nur 60Hz. Zudem ist ja so: die 120FPS sind ja nicht komplett regelmäßig - du hast vlt mal ne halbe Sekunde lang 180 FPS und den Rest der Sekunde nur 60, und nur im Schnitt dann 120 FPS. Aber für die erste halbe Sekunde hast du mit 144Hz halt nen Vorteil.

Das ist aber alles ein "Vorteil" auf extrem hohem Nivau - rechnerisch siehst du mit 144Hz halt c.a. 3 Millisekunden früher Deinen Feind als bei 60Hz, FALLS zufällig eine solche Situation entsteht, dass dir der Monitor wegen nur 60Hz den Feind für ganze 1/60 Sekunden vorenthalten würde. Und ob 3ms, also quasi ein Pingwert von 3 besser oder schlechter wirklich eine Rolle spielt...? Der größere Vorteil ist da echt das ruhigere Bild und nicht, dass du einen klaren Vorteil im Vergleich zu Deinen Gegner hast, diese früher zu sehen.


----------



## Hiveclub (19. März 2015)

okey, wenn ich jetzt aber ingame auf eine leicht reduzierte Resolution schalte, damit ich fps über 144 habe, nutze ich dann die 144herz voll aus? verliere ich denn dadurch dass ich eine andere Auflösung brauche als der Bildschirm von haus aus hat auch an refreshrate oder so, weil eben der Bildschirm skalieren muss? Unterm strich, hat eine leicht reduzierte Resolution ingame einen negativen einfluss?

allgemein die Fps verbessern sich in meim fall wenn ich eine bessere grafikkarte hätte?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2015)

Also, ob der Monitor vlt nicht mit 144Hz läuft, wenn du in einer geringeren Auflösung spielst, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Vlt. lad mal das genaue Datenblatt runter, ob da die unterstützten Auflösungen stehen inkl. einem @60Hz, @144Hz usw. - wenn da zB steht 800x600@144Hz, dann unterstützt der Monitor auch bei 800x600 die 144Hz

Und ja: die FPS verbessern sich mit ner besseren Karte. Wobei es auch Grenzen hat - vlt. schafft die CPU gar nicht so viele FPS, wie die Karte schaffen KÖNNTE - selbst wenn man ne sehr gute CPU hat, was bei Dir der Fall ist. Je älter/anspruchsloser ein Spiel ist, desto eher kann das passieren, denn bei Spielen, wo selbst eine schwache Karte zB 150 FPS schafft, wird eine doppelt so starke Karte meistens nicht dann 300 FPS schaffen, weil die CPU da nicht mehr mitkommt.  Aber im "schlimmsten" Falle könntest du halt - falls die CPU begrenzt - mit einer besseren Karte genau so viele oder auch etwas mehr FPS haben wie früher, aber dafür dann höhere Details und FullHDs einstellen.


----------

